# earthquake



## JohnCon (Jan 10, 2010)

we just had a big one yesterday

6.5 on the richter

loud and violent!


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

john conway said:


> we just had a big one yesterday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRDGX4SIa8


Wow, hope the fault line doesn't break. On a more serious note, hope everyone is okay.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, it's nothing, just a few thousand of mexicans crossing the border at once


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 17, 2010)

Mantid Man said:


> Oh, it's nothing, just a few thousand of mexicans crossing the border at once


Omg.... :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 17, 2010)

Mantid man, that's horrible!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. :mellow: I hope no people were severely injured or killed.

The one with the poor kitties on surveillance made my son and I laugh repeatedly... we had to play it over and over. Poor kitty, didn't know what was happening or which way to go.


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 18, 2010)

Mantid Man said:


> Oh, it's nothing, just a few thousand of mexicans crossing the border at once


what border are you talking of? Do you know where humboldt county is? it is about 800 miles from mexico


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 18, 2010)

john conway said:


> what border are you talking of? Do you know where humboldt county is? it is about 800 miles from mexico


He was thinking of the border with Sweden or Finland or Russia!


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 18, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> He was thinking of the border with Sweden or Finland or Russia!


Yes, the mexicans usually swim across the ocean and enters Denmark and then they walk to Norway via the huuuuge bridge between Denmark and Sweden...

PS: I know where Mexico is, I just couldn't resist....


----------

